# HGE (hemorraghic gastroenteritis)



## Veronica Quinn (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi all-- wondering if other Havanese owners have experienced this. My dog Bear (14 mos. old) has periodically had bowel movements with trace amounts of blood and mucus in them. Generally these episodes were brief and went away quickly on their own. 

However, this past week Bear developed bloody/mucus-y stools that rapidly deteriorated into very liquid-y, very bloody stools. This was accompanied by vomiting as well, which (toward the next morning) had blood in it as well.

I took him to the vet where he received Cerenia and fluids. The vet was unsure what caused the bloody BMs. He had a fecal test and it was negative for parasites. His appetite is back, his energy level is back-- but he is still passing loose stools with blood clots in them. He also has been spitting up bile in the mornings when his stomach is empty!

I read about this condition called HGE (hemorraghic gastroenteritis). It sounds like it predominantly affects young, small breed dogs. Could my Bear have this condition? Anyone on here familiar with it?

He is drinking and eating and his activity levels are almost normal... we're going to pick up some metranidazole/Flagyl from the vet later today


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Poor Bear! Very scary sounding symptoms. Don't have any experience with this but did your vet do blood work and xrays? Is the Flagyl for irritable bowel or does he think he might have a parasite? Just curious.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cassie had HGE a few years ago. It was horrible! She was so sick. She spent 2 nights at the vet on iv's. She had no energy, wouldn't eat anything or drink anything, and had the scariest diarrhea I have ever seen. Fortunately, she made a full recovery (although it took a few weeks for her to get back to normal). 

The treatment for it was very similar to what you are doing. Cassie was on a few different meds including the Flagyl. I reintroduced food very slowly. She ate 5 tiny meals of chicken and rice for a week or so and we gradually increased it. I reintroduced kibble, but switched to a new one since they don't know exactly what causes HGE.


----------

